# Vacation Accrual Rate



## Dream Baby (Aug 4, 2020)

How you accrue vacation is based on how many hours you work.

However does your accrual rate go up after being there five years?

I think I read that somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Anelmi (Aug 4, 2020)

The store TM/Hawaii charts look the exact same. Why are they separated out?


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11079


Stupid question probably but, what is difference between limit and maximum accrual if the limit is 80 hours how can someone go above that to maximum of 120 hours?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2020)

The accrual limit for the year is how much is actually accrued in a year--poor terminology on Target's part.  
Maximum accrual for anyone is 1.5 times your annual limit.  So, if you accrue 40 hours per year, you can have at most 60 hours banked before you stop accruing.
Make sense?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2020)

It's including any unused vay-cay from the previous year.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 4, 2020)

thank You for pointing out I have stopped accruing because i am over my limit and we are so short handed I can’t take/use time.  penalized for showing up to work !


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2020)

Look at what your avg hours worked are (on your paycheck).
Any week where you are below that avg, use some of that vay-cay pay to bump you up to that avg.
It chips away at unused vac & helps you stabilize your weekly pay.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> thank You for pointing out I have stopped accruing because i am over my limit and we are so short handed I can’t take/use time.  penalized for showing up to work !


Due to covid, the max has been raised to twice the amount until the end of the year.  Don't ask, tell them you are taking time off.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 4, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Due to covid, the max has been raised to twice the amount until the end of the year.  Don't ask, tell them you are taking time off.


That’s good news, Thank you.  I wish someone at my store knew that.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 4, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Due to covid, the max has been raised to twice the amount until the end of the year.  Don't ask, tell them you are taking time off.


It’s til the end of January 2021.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ve been here for to long lol. Also just used 40h for my vacay last week .


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> It’s til the end of January 2021.


Yes, I should have specified fiscal year.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 8, 2020)

I recently took an entire week off to use up accumulated vacation time and enjoyed a very pleasant staycation. 

The key is go onto eHR and request your days or weeks off in advance. It may take some assertiveness, but the key is to TELL THEM in eHR of your request to take time off and use your vacation accrual.

Also, if in a given scheduling period your scheduled hours are less than your average weekly hours, you can request on eHR to use vacation hours for pay to "fill up to average hours".  Hope this helps.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 9, 2020)

So I just reached my five year anniversary and no one bothered to tell me that my vacation accrual rate doubled.

I got *extra $25* on my paycheck for those five years along with a thank you note from my SD.

My name and the date on the note *were in a different color* than the body of the note so obviously a lot of effort went into it. LMAO.


----------

